# EY WHO CAN DO MY BIKE SEAT?



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I WAN WHITE RED AND BLACK SEAT....I WANT THE DESIGN OF THE HUELGA BIRD IN THE MIDDLE AND THE RED AROUND IT AND WHITE AROUND THAT....ALL IN LEATHER.....IF U CAN HIT ME UP WIT A PM OR SUMIN....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

do a lil sketch and a pic of the bird u are talking about


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

hey ene, you probly need the bird embroidered on a piece before they sew it all up.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IGHT HERES THE PIC....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey little homie, maybe you might consider something else to start off with. The heat will be on you and your too young for that right now. Just my advice.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Maybe this can help only took 2 minutes


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

EY HOMIE THAT IS EXACTLY WAT I WAS THINKING ABOUT!!!!THAT LOOKS NICE!!!!THATZ WAT I WANT THE SEAT TO LOOK LIKE....ALL IN LEATHER......


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TTHIS IS THE ONLY IDEA THAT I CAN THINK OF....I CANT THINK OF ANY OTHER THEME FOR MY BIKE....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 8 2006, 06:23 PM~5576914
> *Maybe this can help only took 2 minutes
> 
> 
> ...



nevermind, that seat looks pretty good. :biggrin: It's just advoce lil homie, the same was given to me.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4...THANX MAN....


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

whats the bird mean


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

i dont mean to step on anyones toes....but you really have to consider what is gonna come with having a seat or THEME like that on your bike... nice design though REC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Jun 10 2006, 06:12 AM~5584353
> *i dont mean to step on anyones toes....but you really have to consider what is gonna come with having a seat or THEME like that on your bike... nice design though REC
> *


Thanks If anybody need a design ill be happy to design it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I THINK IMA GO WITH UR SEAT DESIGN REC!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

that seats fat..  you should color it in :0


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Jun 9 2006, 09:30 PM~5583507
> *whats the bird mean
> *


its a secret


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 12 2006, 05:18 PM~5596852
> *LOL! :biggrin:
> *


just be ready to take every assholes opinion little homie....nice idea seat should look tight when its done.... its your bike.... your ideas...your money.... keep up the hard work


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

4REAL$ HOMIE THANX EY....  AND YE4 MAN I REALLY DONT CARE IF PEOPLE TALK SHIT ABOUT IT....BEACUSE MOST OF THE TIME THERE JUST HATIN....


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THATS SIC!!!!EY ON THE TOP PART INSTEAD OF WHIT CAN U PUT RED AND C WAT IT LOOKD LIKE?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

looking good lil homie.... but red and black piping and the black bird would be tight...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

looking good lil homie.... but red and black piping and the black bird would be tight...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

looking good lil homie.... but red and black piping and the black bird would be tight...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Jun 10 2006, 07:12 AM~5584353
> *i dont mean to step on anyones toes....but you really have to consider what is gonna come with having a seat or THEME like that on your bike... nice design though REC
> *



damn homie, you dont see anyone complaining about all this sur 13 shit EVERYWHERE. every mainstream lowrider publication has this blue ganster shit all through it, the cars, the music, every fool in the sewer actin hard.

I stopped caring for LRM when they stopped selling space to Dogday Records, but still show **** like lil rob and crapone-e and have them at there shows.

Nothin against the sewer, I've got family there, but tht aint right I cant pick up a Street Customs magazine without seeing "Smurf Gangsta Trece" all through the pages just because the mag is based outta SoCal.


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 15 2006, 07:27 PM~5614800
> *damn homie, you dont see anyone complaining about all this sur 13 shit EVERYWHERE. every mainstream lowrider publication has this blue ganster shit all through it, the cars, the music, every fool in the sewer actin hard.
> 
> I stopped caring for LRM when they stopped selling space to  Dogday Records, but still show **** like lil rob and crapone-e and have them at there shows.
> ...


as far as red rag/blue rag...thats different... no problem with that...but to actually put symbols and shit like that on a bike..then its a little different..thats like seeing a white guy with at SWAZTIKA or DOUBLE LIGHTING bolts on his bike...alot of people would trip


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 15 2006, 05:15 PM~5613660
> *THATS SIC!!!!EY ON THE TOP PART INSTEAD OF WHIT CAN U PUT RED AND C WAT IT LOOKD LIKE?
> *


i can but not yet im going away for the weekend to a show when i get back ill do it for sure


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IGHT HOMIE THANX....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@Jun 15 2006, 10:20 PM~5615508
> *as far as red rag/blue rag...thats different... no problem with that...but to actually put symbols and shit like that on a bike..then its a little different..thats like seeing a white guy with at SWAZTIKA or DOUBLE LIGHTING bolts on his bike...alot of people would trip
> *


 EY HU GIVES A SHIT?I SHOULD B ABLE TO PUT WATEVER I WANT!I WAS TOUGHT THAT LOWRIDING WAZ A WAY TO EXPRESS URSELF!


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 15 2006, 11:33 PM~5616214
> *EY HU GIVES A SHIT?I SHOULD B ABLE TO PUT WATEVER I WANT!I WAS TOUGHT THAT LOWRIDING WAZ A WAY TO EXPRESS URSELF!
> *


yeah true homie like i said its your bike do whatever pleases you... just be ready for the critics... good luck....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

4$HO HOMIE THANK$!


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 19 2006, 02:00 PM~5633542
> *4$HO HOMIE THANK$!
> *


any time and oh yeah keep us updated with pics in the BIKES section... i love to see build up topics...not enough of them though


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4 MAN IM BUILDIN ANOTHER ONE RITE NOW....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

just wait till u see the seat im workin on its all white vynal with red bandana buttons


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4 HOMIE!WHOS DOIN IT?


----------

